# GT: Game 41 vs Bucks 1/23



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*







VS








Los Angeles Clipper(19-21)VS 
Milwaukee Bucks(17-23)

WHEN: Tuesday, January 23rd at 7:30 PM PST; 10:30 PM EST
WHERE: Staples Center in Los Angeles, California
MEDIA: FSN Prime Ticket; NBALeaguePass; ESPN AM 710



Clippers Projected Starters







|








|







|







|








Sam Cassell | Cuttino Mobley | Quinton Ross | Elton Brand | Chris Kaman

Key Reserves







|







|








 Alvin Williams | Corey Maggette | Tim Thomas

Bucks Projected Starters:







|







|







|







|








Earl Boykins | Charlie Bell | Ruben Patterson | Brian Skinner | Andrew Bogut

 Key Reserves







|







|








David Noel | Ersan Illyasova | Dan Gadzuric

Q's Quote:
"Kaman vs Bogut, battle of the white Centers. Clippers should take this one and get a 3 game win streak going, before facing off with the Nets, and then ending this homestand with a game against the Wolves. "

Q's Key To The Game:

Post up Cassell on Boykins.
Pound it into Elton Brand.
Keep the Bucks from getting 2nd chance points. 


Q's Prediction: Clippers Win 99-90
Q's Prediction Record: 23-17


Pinto's Preview: 



So far so good on the Clippers current five game home stand. Golden State and Memphis have both come to Staples Center and left as beaten teams. Now it's injury ravaged 17-23 Milwaukee tonight (7:30pm) for Los Angeles as the 19-21 Clips look to take to the .500 mark and the final playoff spot in the West.

L.A.'s back to back triumphs has pulled it to within one game of the reeling Minnesota Timberwolves (20-20) who it will face in the finale of this home stretch on Saturday night. There is business to attend to between now and then, namely handling the Bucks tonight and the New Jersey Nets Thursday.

Click to expand...

*​
Bucks Game Thread :cheers:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Bucks are through some major injuries to their team. Four starters of theirs are out, only Bogut is healthy. However Boykins has been playing well since he was traded to the Bucks. The Clippers need to take advantage of the situation and win another one by a big margin. 

Livingston might play but if he does he is coming off the bench.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

According to the pre-game show, Livingston will play.

Let's do this Clips, get to 1 game under .500 and then to a game over by beating the Nets and Wolves before the 5 game homestand is over.

I feel bad for Q being stuck guarding little Earl Boykins.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Let's tank and get Greg Oden, and then trade the rights to Sofokilis for a big time guard.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell, Mobley, Ross, Brand, and Kaman vs. Boykins, Bell, Patterson, Skinner, and Bogut.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Ross a steal right away, hmm Cassell is back and Q's game seems to be back to normal.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bucks control the tap.

Ross steals it and gets fouled.

Brand misses.

Bogut puts up an odd shot that goes in.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley drives and scores!.

Kaman blocks Patterson.

Ross misses, Kaman misses the tap.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Patterson misses an easy one.

Cassell to Brand for the dunk!

Patterson throws it out.

Kaman posts up but misses it.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Skinner drives and gets fouled on the shot by Kaman.

Skinner misses both FT's.

Ross hits an open jumper.

Bell hits a 3.

Brand drives and gets fouled on the shot by Skinner.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand makes 1 out of 2.

Cassell picks up a non-shooting foul.

Ross gets the non-shooting foul.

Boykins makes a short jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley hits a LONG 2.

Bell misses a 3.

Cassell pull up time!

Skinner misses but Bogut gets the tip dunk.

Someon the Clippers mises, blame the camera.

Bucks misses.

Ross drives, scores, and gets fouled


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross makes the FT.

Kaman blocks Bogut or forces the air ball.

Bogut picks up his 2nd foul.

Timeout taken.

Clippers up by 5.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman posts up and scores nicely with the hook shot.

Boykins hits the runner.

Brand hits his base line jumper.

Bell hits a jumper.

Brand drives, scores, and gets fouled.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand completes the 3 point play.

Skinner drives and scores.

Mobley air ball it, yuck.

Boykins hits a 3.

Cassell hits a tough jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Timeout taken.

Clippers up 5.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Patteron gets stuffed by Brand.

Davis gets blocked, haha.

Bell drives and scores.

Maggette drives, scores, and gets fouled!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette makes the FT.

Bell drives and scores.

Brand misses a long one.

Patterson drives and scores.

Brand posts up and scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Patterson drives and misses.

Cassell to Ross for the jumper.

Boykins misses badly off the glass.

Cassell pulls the pump and gets fouled on the shot.

Cassell makes both FT's.

Someone on the Bucks misses.

Travel on Brand.

Erwan misses.

Cassell to Brand for the dunk! Cassell has 6 assists.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand fouls Boykins, non-shooting.

Boykins misses a 3 at the buzzer.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 1st:

Clippers 34
Bucks 24

Good quarter by the Clippers to have a 10 point lead. I think though they need to play defense a little better. However the offense has looked good.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman misses the post up.

Bogut has 3 fouls.

Livingston throws it away, Maggette tries hard to save it but can't.

Gadzuric makes a hook shot.

Maggette drives and gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette makes both FT's.

Boykins makes a nice layup, damn.

TT for 3!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman blocks Bogut, Bogut gets it back and misses.

Kaman with the dunk!

Timeout taken by the Bucks.

Clippers up 13.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston fouls Bell, non-shooting.

Kaman fouls Eyransola (spelling???) on the shot.

E makes 1 out of 2.

Maggette gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette makes both FT's.

E misses but Skinner gets it back.

Boykins misses but Skinner gets it again.

Bell scores.

Ewing misses a 3 but TT gets the board and scores!

I misses a 3 BADLY, AIR BALL.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ewing misses but TT gets it misses but gets it again and gets fouled on the shot.

Ilyasova is his name.

TT makes both FT's.

Clippers up 16.

Mobley steals it and DUNKS it!!

Patterson scores and gets fouled.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Patterson makes the FT.

Livingston makes a jumper.

Bell hits a jumper.

Maggette drives, misses, no foul?

Bell hits another jumper.

TT misses an Open 3.
.

Bell drives, gets fouled, and scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bell makes the FT.

Mobley hits a LONG 2.

Patterson hits the layup.

Brand makes a tough jumper.

I hits a 3.

Cassell misses the jumper.

Patterson posts up and gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Mobley needs to stop stepping on the line when he shoots a three, he's done it at least twice tonight.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Patterson makes 1 out of 2.

Mobley misses a 3 and Brand POSTERIZES I and gets fouled!!!!


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Brand just pwned that kid.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand compelets the 3 point play.

Patterson scores a jumper.

Cassell draws the foul, he is so good at that.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell makes both FT's.

Skinner misses short.

Kaman misses an easy one.....

Boykins scores and gets fouled.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Boykins makes the FT.

Brand hits a nice jumper.

Mobley steals it and gets fouled by I, his 3rd.

Mobley makes 1 out of 2.

Bell misses a quick jumper.

Cassell misses a long 2.

Boykins drives and banks it in.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand hits another tough jumper.

Brand blocks Skinner but the ball goes out on a Clipper.

Bell drives but misses.

Brand drives and gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand makes both FT's.

Boykins misses but Patterson gets it and scors.

Livingston scores on a very odd play.

Noel scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Half:

Clippers 69
Bucks 58

Though the Clippers are winning by 11, the Clippers need to play better defense. The Clippers were by 18. Brand is playing extremely well though.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Half:
> 
> Clippers 69
> Bucks 58
> ...


seriously it seems like brand is mentioned in every play by play that you've posted. hopefully he drops 40+ tonight; he needs to bring himself back for consideration in the all star game


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Start of the 2nd half.

Mobley travels.

Bell misses a 3.

Cassell misses a 3.

Offensive foul on Patterson.

No T for Patterson?!?!

Brand misses but Mobley gets it back.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bogut picks up his 4th foul as he fouls Kaman.

Brand drives and scores.

Patterson gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Patterson misses both FT's.

Cassell misses a pull up.

Brand pokes it way and Boykins fouls Cassell.

Brand misses a jumper.

Boykins misses a 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell loses the ball.

Bell gets fouled on the drive/shot.

Bell makes both FT's.

Terrible quarter so far.
Cassell misses, Ross gets it an dmisses.

Bell misses a 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell misses again.....

Come on Clippers. This is sad.

Boykins misses the jumper.

Mobley with a beatiful spin and score!!

Patterson hits a baseline jumper.

Ross hits a jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bogut throws up an ugly miss.

MObley misses the 3.

Bell misses.

Cassell drives and misses.

Kamn gets a block.

Kaman posts up and scores.

Timeout taken.

Clippers up 15.

I hate to say it but take out Cassell for a bit, he can't make anything right now.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bogut to Bell for the dunk.

Mobley misses the layup.

Skinner scores on the hook shot.

Kaman to Ross for the layup.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Patterson posts up and scores.

Ross misees but Brand gets it and Ross gets stripped.

Skinner misses the post up.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman with the block.

Livingston to Brand to Livingston for the layup, VERY NICE!!!

Bogut scores on a odd shot.

TT posts up and scores nicely.

Bell hits a jumper.

MObley drives and scores quickly.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Boykins misses a layup.

Livingston misses short.

I drives and scores.

TT misses a 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bell misses a long jumper.

Mobley with the beatiful layup!

Ross steals it and scores on the layup!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Boykins misses and the ball goes out on Bell.

Livingston imsses the tip at the buzzer off of the Brand miss.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 3rd:

Clippers 89
Bucks 74

A better quarter defensively.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Brand is 2 steals and 2 blocks from getting a 5x5, let's hope it happens!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Patterson posts up and misses.

Mobley posts up, scores, and gets fouled!!

Mobley completes the 3 point play.

Boykins misses a 3, Kaman with a nice rebound.

MObley again with the post up score.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I misses a 3.

Mobley drives, scores, and gets fouled!!!!!!


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Cat Mobley on fire


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley misses the FT.

Clippers up 22.

Bogut posts up and misses.

TT misses the 3 but I loses the ball out of bounds.

Kaman hits a nice jumper, good range for him.

A Buck misses.

Mobley loses the ball.

Bell misses the 3 but I gets it and gets fouled.

I makes both FT's.

Bogut fouls out of the game as he bumps Maggette, non-shooting.

Maggette loses and he fouls I.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Patterson misses badly, ball goes out on a Buck.

Kaman drives and gets fouled on the shot.

Kaman makes 1 out of 2.

Bell throws it away.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley to Kaman for the dunk! Nice pass by Mobley.

Lawlers Law.

A Buck misses a 3.

Kaman misses haha badly.

Greer drives and scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston drives and misses.

I hits a 3.

Livinston blows by the defender and he DUNKS it!

Greer misses a jumper.

Maggette hits a jumper from the top of the key.

Timeout taken. Clippers up 24.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Gadzuric hits a jumper.

Alvin with the bad pass.

Markota hits a 3.

Maggette hits a jumper.

Gadzuric gets fouled on the shot by Maggette.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Markota hits a jumper

Daivs with the dunk!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Markota hits a 3.

Ewing gets fouled.

Timeout taken.

Clippers up 16.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Oh man, I have not seen these many dunks by the Clippers in a single game since FOREVER. Finally they string together a little win treak, all being blow outs. I don't care if it's against subpar squads, an injured squad or one that had made a trade that day. Clippers finally start winning and this was the make or break time of the year as if they do beat the Nets and then the Wolves, they will have a 5 game win streak, before going up to Seattle and coming back to LA to play the Wolves. If they can take one of those two as well, Clips would have won 6 of 7 before they go to about a 7 game road trip. Go Clippers!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Correct that Williams got fouled and will shoot 2.

Alvin misses both FT's. Alvin gets it and misses, Singleton gets it and misses, Alvin gets it and gets fouled. Haha odd play.

Alvin makes both FT's this time.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Singleton with the block.

Maggette drives, scores, and gets fouled.

Maggette misses, Davis gets it and misses and gets it back. Someone misses.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Final:

Clippers 115
Bucks 96

Great closing punch in the 4th quarter by the Clippers.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Dang, clippers sure have either been playing the worst teams in the league lately, or else teams that are absolutely demolished by injuries/trades, etc. I like it.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

yamaneko said:


> Dang, clippers sure have either been playing the worst teams in the league lately, or else teams that are absolutely demolished by injuries/trades, etc. I like it.


The trend continues with the Krstic and Jefferson less Nets coming to town before the Wolves with an interm headcoach which could hurt them. Clippers needed some sort of jumpstart and this is it, I don't care who the talent they played is, they needed an dgot a jump start.


----------

